# Back to TTC for me.. Chemical. Thanks anyway guys X



## Blah11

I got my BFP today at 11DPO :D 1st cycle of trying so feeling very thankful :cloud9: I'm still in shock!


----------



## DJ987

Yay congrats! I'm still in shock too! First cycle for us too :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! Get making a preggo journal so I can still stalk you! xx


----------



## CountingDown

Congrats hun x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Congrats hun!x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats!! xXx


----------



## Hayley83

congratulations:happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Oooooooh!Congrats hon :happydance: x


----------



## twiggy56

congrats! brilliant you got that beany first try! x


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations sweetheart :D


----------



## FsMummy

WOO HOO congrats preggo buddy!


----------



## jane23

Congratulations x


----------



## DonnaBallona

wonderful news! many congratulations-hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## nessajane

Huge congrats hunni im really pleased for you xx


----------



## Hevz

Wow....well done hun:thumbup:


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Wow congratulations on getting your BFP on first cycle!! I was with you in the May Wtters thread. Well done you 
Amy xx


----------



## madam

:wohoo:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Congrats hun! x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wowzers!!! First Cycle?! 

Congratulations!!!! Lucky Girl! :flower:


----------



## sophie c

omg WOW!! congratulations!! xxx


----------



## orange-sox

Awesomeness! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats! :)


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## pip holder

Fabulous, fabulous news - thrilled for you :cloud9:


----------



## candeur

Congratulations!


----------



## jenny_wren

nice and quick!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

:happydance::happydance:

XXX​


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats!


----------



## runnergrl

Wow, that didnt take any time at all! Congrats to you! I remember you from WTT:) Im still waiting for mine:)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## special_kala

congratulations :D


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

oh your very lucky hun congrats :D x x x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Wow, congrats!


----------



## tasha41

Wow first cycle... thrilled for you guys!! Good luck, congrats.. can't wait to see your next beautiful baby!!


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats :D xx


----------



## Zarababy1

woop! Congrats hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxshonaxx

congrats :D


----------



## alice&bump

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## Clare1981

First real cycle for us too and we're due the same day!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bambikate

thought i'd pop in and say congrats properly so happy for you x x


----------



## KA92

Congrats! Wish you a handh 9mths!xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

So delighted for you honey! Huge congratulations! :hugs:
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh just seen this, massive congrats :cloud9:


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations!! :hugs: x


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Linzi

congrats hun :) x


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## nightkd

Congrats :) xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## DolceBella

Amelie is gonna be a big sister!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## 678star-bex

congrats! lucky u :thumbup:


----------



## momandpeanut

congratulations , happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations!!!! I'm very jealous! x


----------



## teal

Huge congrats :flower: xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats! xx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: massive Congrats xxx


----------



## Christine33

congrats sweetie. i am really happy for you. bet your chuffed to bits!X


----------



## wantababybump

Yay! Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months hun!! xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Huge Congrats


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay, congrats :) xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! That is brilliant news Blah. Well done.

xxx


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## princessjulia

congrats well done hunni


----------



## morri

Congrats :D


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Fantastic! Huge congratulations :happydance::happydance: Wishing you all the best, take care. xx


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Pops

:yipee: :yipee: How have I missed this!!?

So happy for you hun xxx


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## PaulaLondon

Congrats!


----------



## Sovereign

Oh no! I'm sorry hun x


----------



## pinkbow

:hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Ohh, so sorry to hear that hun xx


----------



## louise1302

:hugs:


----------



## honey08

so sry :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs: Ahhh sorry, Blah


----------



## DJ987

:hugs: so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

so sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: So sorry honey :hugs:
xx


----------



## Hevz

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Sorry and I will keep you and hubby in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: i'm so sorry hun x


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh blah :hugs:

Hopefully see you in first tri next month hun :flower:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## emilyjade

:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

:hugs: Sorry hun xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: sorry hunnie x


----------



## Lu28

Sorry to hear that hon xxx


----------



## dizzy65

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm very sorry, hope you're ok. :hugs: xx


----------



## DolceBella

So sorry Blah. Hope you're doing ok.:hugs:


----------

